# Ever use a laptop security chain?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought this one here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LoT-2-PC-La...able-Chain-/400236854303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_

It says that it fits any laptop, but there is no such "hole" in my Mac book laptop! other brands are exactly the same design- I cant figure this out. 

Thanks.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I did find out there is a "security slot" on the side of the mac book. But geez, its plastic! Does anybody really expect that to prevent a thief?? All one has to do it a slight yank, and the laptop must rip off that flimsy puny "security " slot. Should be called "false sense of security slot". 

Unless- the laptop is designed for the computer to be destroyed (self destruction) IF a crook should yank hard enough to dislodge it for a theft. If so, a crook should know this preventing him (crooks are only guys, right?) from yanking only to aquire a destroyed useless mac??

Thanks!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

If you are worried about thievery I suggest a locked drawer. Or a 10 year old desktop computer.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

True, leah. You are right. But, practicality is sometimes a tough compromise. Young college student, is gonna give up a mac book for a 20 lb pc that sits on a desk??? I wish. I do believe though, that common sense will prevail, and yes, a good desk drawer with lock will help very much. 

I am aware a chain is barely a deterrent for a crook. Oh well.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually there is a bit of metal inside, along with in that part of the plastic. Those cables by the way are more of a deterrent, to give people a second thought on taking them. There is a LoJack type device that you can get to help track the laptop if it does get stolen.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

noquacks said:


> True, leah. You are right. But, practicality is sometimes a tough compromise. Young college student, is gonna give up a mac book for a 20 lb pc that sits on a desk??? I wish. I do believe though, that common sense will prevail, and yes, a good desk drawer with lock will help very much.
> 
> I am aware a chain is barely a deterrent for a crook. Oh well.


How 'bout an insurance plan against theft?

Honestly, I haven't seen anybody using a laptop leash in years.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Only place that I have seen the leashes on desktops, is our local community college. The best ones that I have seen, are the ones that use the really super super glue on the piece that you attach to the computer, and run the leash through. There is no way to get those off, and only way to take the machine is have a pair of bolt cutters with you.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Locks only keep honest people out.


----------



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

noquacks said:


> It says that it fits any laptop.


I fell for the same promise in a security cable. Only I paid much more than you and I got it on 50% off clearance at a Target store. Unfortunately it didn't fit the T-bar slot in my Compaq laptop. I couldn't return it since the nearest Target is 3 hours from where I live.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just "Fleabay" it fuzzmanks. As for those locks, the hole is described as a "Kensington" type locking device.


----------

